# Need pictures of different trims



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, I know that I could do a search on this board, but I'm hoping that you guys can help me expedite the process. I am doing a web site for my club and I want to do a page on Poodle grooming. 

I am specifically looking for great examples of some of the more popular trims such as German, Modern, Lamb, and Kennel. I need to get permission to use the photo, so if the picture is not your own, you have to know who owns it so that I can contact him or her.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

FD has some great pictures of Paris in the German.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

There are some GREAT photos of Gunther in a lamb, and I believe FD had some photos of a nice well blended lamb as well.

I know Gunthers mom would be okay with you using the photos. I had to contact her about using Gunther on my business cards and it takes a day or so for her to get back to you..but she has amazing photos.

FD also recently put Paris in the scandinavian lion clip, which is one of my favorites.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

*Same poodle - three trims*

Here's Beau in a Puppy Show clip (on the day we brought him home), in a Miami or "Circus Dog," as our groomer calls it, and in a Lamb clip. Feel free to use them however you wish. There are more in our Albums.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

A teddy bear cut- Japanese style.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://bp3.blogger.com/_Lvlz3GCFjcw/SG6sEZxC_gI/AAAAAAAAAHs/Qw6JXv1mlAM/s320/TeddyBearCut-02.jpg&imgrefurl=http://lulusdailylife.blogspot.com/2008/07/poodles-are-girls-best-friend-in-japan.html&h=300&w=225&sz=16&tbnid=RN1S3lk2tV_7aM:&tbnh=240&tbnw=180&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dteddy%2Bbear%2Bcut%2Bfor%2Bpoodles&usg=__cECKijeO9RIZgvquqTrKAhYvCp8=&sa=X&ei=nilKTP2ALMP68AagyYUz&ved=0CBoQ9QEwAA

Another variation of the teddy bear cut. I'm dying for my poodle to get this for winter.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.pawiiland.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/showcase_poodle3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.pawiiland.com/showcase&h=386&w=260&sz=32&tbnid=F_ivkF6F3Sk6xM:&tbnh=123&tbnw=83&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dteddy%2Bbear%2Bcut%2Bfor%2Bpoodles&usg=__PlRZGGuxtvUgz6MXNr-a2_cjEzw=&sa=X&ei=nilKTP2ALMP68AagyYUz&ved=0CB4Q9QEwAg

Corded style. I get a kick out of seeing this one. *Jamaican accent* "Wah gwan!"
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.melspetservices.com/corded.jpg&imgrefurl=http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php%3Fp%3D1218941&h=500&w=372&sz=52&tbnid=KxRIJeB0mRIbVM:&tbnh=260&tbnw=194&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcorded%2Bpoodle&usg=__DWrsIFAZ6UzCEphOkvJ3aHt3JYY=&sa=X&ei=RSpKTMDjD4G88gb6tvg1&ved=0CBYQ9QEwAA


I'm not too sure what kind of cut this is. A puppy cut? 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.privatjokr.com/media/poodle.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.privatjokr.com/index.php/2005/05/27/poodles_i_don_t_get_it%3Fblog%3D6&usg=__8lG2wX_XlhMsycBnVLB1xCGg2IM=&h=322&w=300&sz=16&hl=en&start=0&tbnid=m8TsrYCXuSJP3M:&tbnh=166&tbnw=161&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpoodle%2Bcuts%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7ADFA_en%26biw%3D1419%26bih%3D676%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=1176&vpy=278&dur=644&hovh=233&hovw=217&tx=80&ty=86&ei=hydKTPTJM5frnQf5mrXjDQ&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0

Sorry, but I can't post direct pictures of the clips. I'm having a hard time with it.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

those links link to websites with lots of photos Rosary; are they your photos?? They cannot be used unless the person who took the photos allows them to be used (and trying to work out which photo you mean among many is hard too. lol!)

a scissored sorta modern trim (this is Saffy, she's lacking in back leg hair for it to be a good modern, but she has too much shape and neck hair for it to be a plain lamb trim):









Paris in the german









Lukas in a _very_ short lamb trim. Short enough to be a kennel trim with a hint more hair on his legs to avoid the 'chicken leg' look! lol!


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> those links link to websites with lots of photos Rosary; are they your photos?? They cannot be used unless the person who took the photos allows them to be used (and trying to work out which photo you mean among many is hard too. lol!)


Wah? I thought they just linked to the photo itself. I even tested it out myself! Lol. And they were some nice clips, too. hwell: =P


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is one of Kiara in a sporting clip.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

If you want pictures of a corded poodle I can upload some of Foxxy, I don't typically take many sideview pics, but I have all kinds of pics


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

FD those are amazing! We are so fortunate to have you here.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> FD those are amazing! We are so fortunate to have you here.


Agreed! Your grooming is amazing.


----------

